# Dupe for Sin e/s?



## mysteryflavored (Jun 13, 2009)

I absolutely cannot live without this color. I'm just... a little on the broke side. ):

Any cheaper dupes for this? Ulta, drugstore, anything?


----------



## Teacakeanyone (Jun 13, 2009)

I just happened to see this post. Now...this isn't an exact dupe for Sin. In fact, it's a bit darker and more on the beige side, BUT if you want a very decent all-over lid color with fantastic quality --> give Wet 'n' Wild's "Fine Wink" eyeshadow a whirl. I kid you not. Their shadows overall are hit-or-miss, but this one is a win. On days when I'm running late or don't have the energy to do anything thoughtful, a few swipes of this + mascara and I'm good to go. You can find it at any drugstore, too!


----------



## mysteryflavored (Jun 13, 2009)

Just ran to the drugstore to pick it up -- was hardly worried about being out $2. 

On my skin, it's just a bit darker and pinker than Sin is, and less frosty (booo). Still, I'm a happy camper! I'll see how it looks on my eyes tomorrow. Thanks much!


----------



## dolcekatiana (Jun 14, 2009)

Cover Girl Eye Enhancers in Champagne !


----------



## MelmoK (Jun 29, 2009)

Another Sin fan! I have two backups plus my current in use pan. I've used the Wet and Wild you got and it does work well, I found the Champagne to be too light though it could just be my skin.


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jun 30, 2009)

I love Sin too! And I consider myself something of a drugstore expert, but I'm a little bit stumped here.

The closest dupe I could find is the light sandy shade in the Wet N Wild Paradise Cove palette, here(top right of the palette). It's a little bit more beige than Sin, but it's quite beautiful, and I would say the finish is kind of similar, in being very shimmery but not too frosty or anything. 

There are swatches for that here.

There was also the same palette in Sand Castle with more colors like that, I don't have that one but it might work out. There are swatches for that here - number 4 looks pretty close!

Good luck!


----------

